# green tech... energy, soils, water, small-ag, recycle, biofuel...



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Coulomb Technologies to install 4,600 electric vehicle charging stations

4.7 million EV charging units expected by 2015

Fungus among us could become non-food source for biodiesel production

Waste coffee grounds offer new source of biodiesel fuel

Cutting the Internet's carbon footprint


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Abu Dhabi to build 'world's largest' solar plant

Body language reveals if you're a true green

Bacteria from hot springs reveal clues to evolution of early life and to unlock biofuels' potential


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Survey Shows Poorly Designed Wastewater Treatment Plants May Emit More Nitrous Oxide

Researchers develop first stable bio-oil for transportation use

Sunlight shines on clean energy future: Simple inorganic semiconductor - silver orthophosphate - used to oxidize water


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

World Cup team jerseys made from recycled bottles

whoopee - *how many miles of air-travel for the players? 
how many more for the fans attending? how many BOTTLES will be drained + tossed - 
by players, by fans, by groundskeepers grooming the field? 

this is a cute headline + a PR-drop in an enormous, enormous environmental bucket. :thumbdown: *


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

'Psychedelic' maize may help increase crop and biofuel yields

New yeast can ferment more sugar, make more cellulosic ethan


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Egypt's first solar plant to open by year's end

Researchers Discover New Properties of World's Thinnest Material

the indigenous Sami-people are getting pinched here - 
Wind turbines set out to conquer Sweden's great north 
but for Sweden + Germany, its a good thing...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Saving the soil and maintaining corn yields: research says yes to both

Murky future seen for clean energy

Geochemist raises questions about carbon sequestration


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Organic nanoelectronics a step closer: Researchers use metal crystal to organize organic materials

Super-yeast generates ethanol from energy crops and agricultural residues

CCNY leads study to identify top NJ tidal power generation sites

New process is promising for hydrogen fuel cell cars


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sanyo announces world's most efficient solar module

Alamosa Journal - Colorado Valley Finds Going Solar Is Harder Than It Looks - NYTimes.com

A Solar Boom: Who Owns It? - Green Blog - NYTimes.com

New York State Cracks Down on E-Waste - Green Blog - NYTimes.com

A New Twist on the Smart Window - Green Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Clouds gathering over German solar sector: study

Nearly Hard as Steel: Aluminum with Fullerenes

Carbon trading used as money-laundering front: experts


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Scientists mount a 'sting operation' in Thailand to tackle a devastating pest outbreak

i LOVE this quote - 


> *bold added - *
> 
> _ Early on, researchers discarded the option of containing the mealybug in Thailand with pesticides. *"Applying chemicals on such a large scale would be environmental vandalism," said Tony Bellotti, a CIAT entomologist, who has spent 35 years investigating cassava pests.* "Sending in the wasps is a proven way to kill the cassava mealybugs quickly and effectively. Think of them as a kind of eco-friendly SWAT team." _


_*WoW... my hero! :ihih:*_
someone introduce me, please? :laugh: i want to prostrate myself + kiss his feet... :001_tt1:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Global model confirms: Cool roofs can offset carbon dioxide emissions and mitigate global warming

whats not to like?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Reports detail global investment and other trends in green energy

Cow-a-bella -- making eco-friendly diesel fuel from butter


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

'Greener' than expected

and that is matching the current baby-steps electric cars - 
by the time we get sophisticated e-cars, gas + diesel will be outclassed decisively.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dog park lit by dog poop

= warning - opinion = 
this is not about making huge amounts of power - it's about making people AWARE 
of how much potential-power we squander - discarding dog-stool, allowing livestock manure 
to ruin streams and rivers instead of make energy, tossing metals, paper and glass vs recycle, 
so we are forced to make NEW metals from NEW ore and make NEW glass and NEW paper from MORE trees... 
:crazy: it's ridiculous, really.


----------

